# Do any Orlando Resorts Offer a Shuttle to the Parks?



## CMF (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking for info for a friend.

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## amanda14 (Jan 22, 2007)

*As you know MGV does not*

But I wish they did.  Would be a nice amenity


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't believe any of them do.  We were referred to a shuttle service, I think it was Mears, when we stayed in Orlando several years ago.


----------



## bward (Jan 22, 2007)

Vistana Resorts has a shuttle to Disney. Or at least they did in 03 when we last stayed there. 

There is a charge, but it's very convenient.

It's not a continuous loop, but the shuttle makes the rounds on a schedule.

bward


----------



## SBK (Jan 22, 2007)

I would advise renting a car rather than relying on a shuttle.  You usually pay per person per trip -- and you are at the mercy of their schedule.  If the toddler needs a nap at 3:00, you are stuck.  Also, you lose the freedom to come back to your unit whenever you want to swim or eat, then go back to the parks for the evening.

We like to be in control of our destiny -- and our time.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 22, 2007)

When we stayed at HGVC seaworld three years ago, they had a shuttle to WDW. I don't know if they still do. 

And like SBK, we drove because we didn't want to be stuck at the mercy of the shuttle schedule.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 22, 2007)

*Vistana?*

I have read that Sheraton Vistana Resort offers transportation but I never inquired as to whether it is an outside company or a Sheraton deal - AAA guide book describes it as "complimentary" transportation to the parks but I don't think that it is free.


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 22, 2007)

OLCC offers shuttle service to WDW as well.


----------



## JLB (Jan 22, 2007)

DVC does.   

By land or water.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 22, 2007)

JLB said:


> DVC does.
> 
> By land or water.


 This is especially true for the Epcot-area resorts.  I stayed at BMW in December and you could walk to Epcot or take the boat to MGM (you could also walk along the canal to MGM if you liked).  The year before, when I stayed at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge, I took the boat to the Magic Kingdom.

As noted, several resorts have a shuttle to the theme parks.  Other than the expense, one problem is that the user is dependent on the shuttle schedule.  I would recommend renting a car especially if you have more than 1 in the party.  I don't remember the cost but I thought it was about $15 per person and that may be per direction!


----------



## abc31 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive has a Shuttle.  I believe it was free to Universal & Sea World, but $10.00 charge for Disney.


----------



## Stu (Jan 23, 2007)

*third party "shuttles from Cypress Pointe Resort and CP GrandeVillas*

Here is the link from the Cypress Pointe Resort for subject providers:

http://cypresspointe.net/Transportation Rates 06-11-06.pdf

I believe there is also a free shuttle to the Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores Mall available daily leaving from the Clubhouse at 10:40 a.m.  The following links to their websites are for LBVFS shuttle running from Orlando area and Kissimmee area hotels/resorts respectively:

http://www.lbvfs.com/Mall/Orlando.asp
http://www.lbvfs.com/Mall/Kissimmee.asp

Hope this helps.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## CMF (Jan 23, 2007)

*Thanks All.*

I forwarded the thread top my non-timeshare-owning friend.  Upon further consideration, he will rent a car for his family.

Charles


----------



## bward (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi CMF,

I think if one is staying off property car rental is the way to go. I'm so used to having wheels, and a degree of wanderlust, even if I stay on property, I can't imagine not having a car. 

My friends who own at Disney almost never rent a car, but to me, that's like forgetting to wear socks to a wedding! Just doesn't feel right. 

bward


----------



## Hawaiiker (Jan 23, 2007)

I stayed at the Calypso Cay resort for Thanksgiving & they provide free shuttle to Universal & Disney.  They leave at 8:00 a.m. & 11:15 a.m.  Pickup is 5:15p.m. & 7:30 p.m.

It was a god send when other wanted to go elsewhere!


----------



## EAM (Jan 23, 2007)

As I recall, FF Bonnet Creek has a free shuttle but you have to reserve space ahead of time and it does not necessarily run at times convenient to you.  I think FF Cypress Palms also has a shuttle, but again, it does not necessarily run at convenient times and there may be a charge for this service.

If I were staying at any resort other than DVC, I would rent a car.


----------



## BGRed (Feb 5, 2007)

Just got back from a week at Sheraton Vistana Villages and they do have a Disney shuttle.  It's somewhat limited as they only pick up at MK and Epcot...from AK and MGM you have to use Disney transport to get over to one of the other two parks.

We chose to use our rental car and pay for parking to have better flexibility on departure time.  The shuttle was a set time for pickup and it would not have let us stay there for fireworks.


----------

